
Cornershop enters United States, plans to expand further in Brazil - aspenmayer
https://www.contxto.com/en/chile/cornershop-expands-grocery-delivery-united-states/
======
aspenmayer
‘Chilean-Mexican Cornershop continues its expansion. Yesterday, the grocery
delivery startup announced the official launch of operations in Dallas and
Miami. This marks the first time the startup enters the United States.’

‘All this scaling up only sweetens the deal for Uber, who announced its
intention to buy Cornershop last year for US$459 million. But this transaction
still hangs in the balance as Mexico’s antitrust body, Cofece, has yet to
announce its approval.‘

